#ubuntu-cy 2012-05-14
<jwrc> hello
#ubuntu-cy 2014-05-14
<linuxas_red_hat> re san to red hat centos en esxei!!! xipnate!
<linuxas_red_hat> ubuntu kai eipountou san to red hat / oracle linux/centos en esxei!
#ubuntu-cy 2016-05-16
<theodotos> test
#ubuntu-cy 2016-05-19
<theodotos> test
#ubuntu-cy 2016-05-21
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα.
#ubuntu-cy 2016-05-22
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
